# Hey!



## KidRoberts (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey, all. I just stumbled across this site while looking up book collections. I love learning about all aspects of WWII and I like collecting WWII books. My main interest in WWII is about the Germans. I'd really like to learn more about the Luftwaffe. I'm also just starting to try to teach myself Afrikaans. I know VERY little, but I'm eager to learn the language.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2013)

Welcome to our dysfunctional family. Get involved and don't let lot scare you off...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2013)

Welkom op dit forum. Just curious, why Afrikaans and not the mother language Dutch?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2013)

G'day mate welcome aboard!


----------



## KidRoberts (Jun 6, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Welkom op dit forum. Just curious, why Afrikaans and not the mother language Dutch?



I plan on Dutch and then German after.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2013)

You have a hobby in languages? 
When you've learned Afrikaans, Dutch shouldn't be too difficult. Although I understand that the Afrikaner grammar is slightly less complicated then Dutch. I can understand Afrikaans pretty well, although they sometimes use weird words and the order of words in a sentence is different. German is pretty different from either Dutch or Afrikaans, although they might sound similar.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2013)

Welcome.

As my Dutch friends said when I was in South Africa, Afrikaans is "pigeon/kindergarten Dutch"... Can understand/talk a little myself from when I was out in South Africa.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 6, 2013)

Welcome to the fun house. Ask all the questions you want, but maybe try to do a little research first. Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey yourself!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## KidRoberts (Jun 6, 2013)

Marcel said:


> You have a hobby in languages?
> When you've learned Afrikaans, Dutch shouldn't be too difficult. Although I understand that the less complicated then Dutch. I can understand Afrikaans pretty well, although they sometimes use weird words and the order of words in a sentence is different. German is pretty different from either Dutch or Afrikaans, although they might sound similar.


 
Not really. I've always wanted to learn a language and I'm finally trying to actually learn. I took French for three years (school), but I couldn't tell you much of anything in French. I've listened to some Afrikaans (Afrikaner?) music and I've found I really like the sound of it and such. I also like the sound of Dutch. I have read where Afrikaans can open the gates for Germanic languages.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2013)

IIRC, Agrikaans is based on the Dutch language so like Marcel suggested, I would learn that first.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 7, 2013)

Njaco said:


> IIRC, Agrikaans is based on the Dutch language so like Marcel suggested, I would learn that first.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


not necesarily. Afrikaans might be easier to learn for an English speaking person. Dutch is rather difficult as we make it a rule to always have an exception . 
Afrikaans is a daughter language of Dutch. It's actually 17th century Dutch that changed under heavy influence of English and Portugeese. Therefore we have most words in common, but the grammar differs quite a bit. Someone told me that Afrikaner have more difficulties understanding Dutch. Don't know if it's true, as I can understand Afrikaans quite well. 
Well KidRoberts good luck with your Afrikaans. If I can help you in any way with that, please let me know. Although understand that I speak Dutch, not Afikaans. There are some Afrikaner on the forum I think. henk comes in mind.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 7, 2013)

I was thinking about Henk just the other day. Haven't seen him in a while.

Oh and welcome!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2013)

Does he know we only speak Swettish on the forum?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2013)

No, no... no Swettish but Fettish.... you have to keep your lips more puckered.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ducklips?


----------

